# Transom Outboard Jet Spray Deflectors



## jtf (Mar 28, 2018)

Would members direct me to posts, or post some pictures of outboard jet transom spray deflectors? Had one installed and I think it is going to need some more work. 

If the name isn't right, a box or plate above the jet foot to deflect spray.

Thanks


----------



## LarryMc (Mar 30, 2018)

Pix of the one I have on my boat. Had to put an extra fold in it in order to clear the live well intake screen. It's better to have a straight plate if possible, but this one works well. The plate is made from a 12" x 12" square of 1/8" aluminum diamond plate. Mostly because I already had it. A 1/16" thick aluminum plate would probably be just as good and would also be easier to make the necessary folds. A good spray plate will also help to reduce cavitation as well as reduce spray. The Schnauzer is Henry.


----------



## jtf (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks Larry, I had seen some pics of a deflector like a bill cap with ear flaps and didn't know if the flat plate was going to be enough. Will have to weld gussets in a couple places on top for bracing. 

Found a post of yours showing another boat that had a thicker piece of metal with UHMW on the bottom.


----------



## dhoganjr (Apr 1, 2018)

Here is mine, original one is at the top. The bottom one I made out of .125 aluminum plate. 

Most spray happens when water goes over the lip of the shoe. It follows the u shape bend on the pump and shoots back to the transom.


----------



## jtf (Apr 1, 2018)

dhogan, mine is like your 1st one. Maybe get better results with ones like you guys. The boat is still a work in progress.


----------

